# Kazumi, Sebastian and Bonnie Blog



## Kazumi (Mar 1, 2009)

So mommy decided after lurking through the forum to make a blog like everyone elses! She promises to fill this blog with tons of pictures and new adventures we have at our new home!:anotherbun

So This blog is about Sebastian:









Breed: Holland Lop

Age: 9wks

Birthday: Either late December or early January  

Sex: Male

Background:

I got Sebastian from my mother-in-law when we went to Pratts Feed. We were really just looking for a bird cage for a cockatiel we found and well my mother-in-law saw these cute little baby rabbits being placed in a big horse feeder tin with othe rabbits and she picked Sebastian up. Instantly we fell in love with the sweet little boy and we decided to rescue him(rescue because most rabbits from Pratts end up as feeders). So far Sebastian has been the real mellow boy who loves getting his nose rubbed and loves giving kisses! He is absolutely beautiful and his mommy loves him very much! Sebastian is now trying to get used to the other critters mommy has which would be a sheltie and her cat(but the kitty is afraid of us hehe).



And the Blog is also about Kazumi(KA-ZOO-MI):






Breed: Unkown

Age: 5wks.

Birthday:January 20(mommy will double check her birth certificate she got from the breeder when she gets home to make sure thats right)

Sex: Female

Name Translation: Harmony, beauty or Beautiful Harmony

I got Kazumi from a breeder after two days of having Sebastian. My husband and I wanted to have a friend for Sebastian to rump around and play with so I looked around and thats when I found Kazumi's litter. I picked Kazumi because she was the smallest one and had a very sweet personality. She loves being held on her back and loves having her ears scratched. So far Kazumi seems to be the little wild one who has these sudden bursts of engergy and leaps in the air and runs around quickly up to you and demands pets  Sebastian loves her company and they snuggle together at night and clean eachothers ears <3



The Blog:

So today mommy and daddy went out today to several book stores and mommy picked up four books on how to care for rabbits:

Titles of the Books are:

Lop Rabbits As Pets by Sandy Crook

Rabbits the key to understanding your rabbits By: Virginia Parker Guidry

Rabbit Handbook By David Taylor 

And:

Rabbits for Dummies

Our mommy is trying very hard to make sure we are happy  She has been reading non-stop on the forum here and has been learn a lot! Our mommy says she is still looking to find a place to get us fixed (whatever that means) and she spoils us big time when she baought us alot of hay to chew on oh and some fresh pet grass! We slowly have been being introduced to the other animals mommy has like Diego(the kitty) who seems to be afriad of us when we get near him he runs away in fear. Its kinda fun to chase him  We dont seem to like mommy's puppy Coco but mommy says thats okay cause she does get really hyper and all she wants to do is play but doesnt understand that we are still pretty small right now. Otherwise our mommy has been thinking about entering the March contest here and posted the picture of sabastian(above) thinking she might enter him in. But daddy says we can try to get us both in the picture! We love our new home and we love our new mommy and daddy and cant wait to share more experiances with you


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2009)

Kazumi and Sebastion are adorable! I look forward to reading your blog and seeing more pictures.


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 2, 2009)

As promised new pictures  Hope you all enjoy them!

Awe Noses






Coming or Going?






NomNomNom






Munchies






Sebastian






Mommy Trying to get contest Ideas 






Awe Kisses






Kitty Protector ^_^






Mmmm...Kitty Tail






Cleaning 






Kazumi and Diego 






My KITTY!






Sebastian and Deigo


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG!!! Sebastian and Kazumi are just adorable  :inlove: 

I can't wait to see more of them

Nik


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys ^___^

Okay so I wish I could edit the main post as I just double checked Kazumi's birth certificate and she was born on Jan 29th 2009 but it wont let me >.> oh well.

So today we let out Kazumi and Sebastian to play around the house they had fun chasing eachother around and getting into lots of things 

So I have been reading alot of things about rabbits and I am beging to do some research already to find out where is the best place I could get Sebastian and Kazumi spayed or neutured. I about fell out of my chair after a couple of places told me their prices but I have also found out a couple of places that will do it for reasonable prices. Although I was kinda blown back today when one vet told me it was going to be around $310.00 just to get my male neutured and then it would be another $50.00 for a pre-surgery evaluation. O____O seriously? It was more there to get my rabbits fixed than it was to get my cat and my dog fixed  and that was just for one bunny!! So I kindly just told them no thank you and called other places. I think I'm going to go with Petsmarts Bannerfield since its only 160.00 to get my male fixed and to get my female done would be around 200.00 so the receptionist said. So for the price of one that last vet asked I can get both my buns done  But if you live in the Valley and know of any other vets that can do it for cheaper I'd greatly appriciate it if you refer me to them 

Also today I decided to start my own bunny garden ^_^ I got some pots and some seeds and decided to plant some yummy snacks for my two little buns  I planted some pet grass for them and some speariment, I also picked up some Daisies but I wasnt sure if rabbits could eat them or not. So I'm keeping them seperate if they can eat them cool if not I will just keep it out of bunny reach  I'm also looking for other types of flowers can rabbits eat? Any other herbs would be good to know since I kinda want to make a garden that is both lovely and can benifit my rabbits 

As in other news the breeder that I got Kazumi from still has Kazumi's sister and I have been keeping contact with Kazumi's breeder sending her updates and hearing that she still has Kazumi's sister makes me sad and gives me a little "want" to get her sister and bring her home to re-unite them together. But on the other hand the reason I did not choose Kazumi's sister to begin with was because of her eye. I was told when looking for another rabbit I should look for clear eyes alertness and no wet tail stains ect...So when I looked at Kazumi's Sister I noticed her left eye was smaller than her right and it was due to a flap of skin that is partially covering it like her eye hasnt fully opened yet so I went with my gut and picked took Kazumi home. However when I spoke to the breeder today she mensioned that Kazumi's sister's eye is now fine and that it looks normal. I just feel uneasy about it. I'm afraid that she might of forced the babies eye open or she is stretching the truth a tad bit to get rid of the small kit. I dont know I talked to my husband and he says I should sleep on it and if she is still there then possibly go over and check on the baby if the little girl still seems "weird" then I should probably stear clear. Besides I wasnt looking for another rabbit I am happy with two at the same time I liked both of the girls and it was a hard decision to pick between them. I dont know we will see.

Otherwise more pictures will come soon


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2009)

How can you stand the cuteness?!?!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 3, 2009)

So Mommy figured out what Binkies were that everyone was talking about. She thought whatever Kazumi was doing was her beeing a tad bit special but it just so happens that she's just being normal and loving life. So she took a couple video's of us playing around and doing some Binkies  So enjoy! 



[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/cxFMsWlmjZA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 3, 2009)

So mommy has been a little bit down today. We assume its because her job interview didnt go so well. Oh well better luck next time. She has been giving us a lot of extra attention because of it which we dont mind. 

Mommy is also trying to upload another video of us binking on her bed  But YouTube seems to be taking forever. But! There is hope! Mommy figured out how to broadcast us on the web so people and other buns can watch us while we are in our cage  So while you wait on the next video you can always watch us LIVE!



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kazumi-show


----------



## Boz (Mar 3, 2009)

eeeek they are sooo cute! omg I can't get over how cute they are! :inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep, I'm in love!

I have VERY few bunnies on my napping list...but Kazumi is now on it!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Mar 4, 2009)

Kazumi and Sebastian are so cute!! Love the binky video.. Kazumi matches your sheets


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG cute cute cute!!!!

ahhhhh!!!


A note from teh bunny napper known as MyLOVEABLES!!:

If you received this message your bunny have been napped.. 



Even though you see your bunny it is not YOURS... it is a look alike of your bunners..

so g'luck finding your real bunny


Love The bunny napper.


x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Kazumi wrote: *


> So Mommy figured out what Binkies were that everyone was talking about. She thought whatever Kazumi was doing was her beeing a tad bit special but it just so happens that she's just being normal and loving life.


LOL! I love how that is the first thing that people think! My rabbit just twitched?! Oh no! lol It's so cute! Your babies are adorable! It's not fair and probably against the "law". Too much cuteness in one household!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 6, 2009)

So the way I have found this forum was through Craigslist asking for rabbit advice. Like once stated I only have had a rabbit once in my life and I was really young. So I figured best to ask other people that own rabbits about them and what I can do to make their life benifical  Thats when I was refered to this site *Yay*

Unfortunetly I got this conversation that has been going back and forth and has really gotten me a little bit angry about this person. Its best to start at the bottom of the conversation and then read up. My question is should I even bother continuing to listen to this person? Should I of listen to any of her advice? And am I truely that niave towards rabbtis? 



Myself:
Okay here,

Perhaps you misunderstood. .

I'm not ignorant and for you to assume such is kinda rude. Who is not to say I dont care for my pets! I PLAN ON GETTING THEM FIXED! My rabbits are only 5wks and 10wks old not even close enough to get them fixed at this time! The second cage just so you know is for when they go through their puberty stage (which if you read your books, or listen to other rabbit owners it happens )and possibly become territorial and will need to seperate them! 



Just so you know something else. My mother in law runs a cat rescue, I attended vet-tech school(for a small amount of time before I could no longer due to personal reasons I do not need to explain to you), and my family has always been animal lovers and has also taken great care of their pets(giving them perminate loving homes and all). Perhaps you need to read what people say. I'm not going to breed my rabbits I am going to get them fixed! I was researching ahead of time to find vets who dont charge outragious prices to do so. 



Also "see how many of your soon-to-be baby bunnies need homes." I wont need to be seeing as I am getting my animals FIXED! If you just simply read what I wrote to you, you'd realize I intend to do so! WHY ELSE WOULD I BE ASKING FOR HELP TO FIND A MORE AFFORDABLE VET WHO DOES SPAY/NEUTER ON RABBITS! If you do help out at the shelters I would hope that your people skills to help find adoptable homes for animals are better in person than on the net because you clearly do not listen when people are trying to do what is best for the animal. 



On this note let me aware you: Do Not bother replying any longer as it seems you clearly do not read completely and make horrible assumptions and are very rude. Any further emails I recieve from you will be instantly deleted. 


--- On Fri, 3/6/09, Her

"If Needed" is the key word.

I volunteer at the Humane Society on weekends and bring these adult (used to be CUTE, baby bunnies) to Pet Smart at Metro Center to hopefully be adopted.

Unfortunately, these are adult bunnies that are no longer "CUTE" and are ultimately destroyed.

Until you understand the "If Needed" concept, you need to visit the Humane Society at 9226 N. 13th Ave (13th Ave/Hatcher - Phoenix) - and see if the "If Needed Concept" works for these poor, not-so-cute adult rabbits, which are ultimately euthanized.

You seemed to care, and now I know, your're just ignorant to the facts.

Hopefully, you are now, somewhat, educated.

P.S. go onto Craigslist and see how many of your soon-to-be baby bunnies need homes.

It's sad....





Myself:

To Requote what I said 

"I plan on getting both fixed and I am getting another rabbit cage this weekend to sperate them if needed"

I planed on doing the responsible thing when I told you my first reply.. Please understand that I may be new to rabbits but that doesnt make me a complete irresponsible pet owner. 

Her:

PLEASE, PLEASE get them spaid and neutered ASAP! All you need to do is go to the Humane Society or the Dog Pound on Thomas Road and see how many unwanted (and eventually euphemized) bunnies they have....it's truly sad. They're cute when they are young, but they grow up and end up in these places.

Please don't breed them and be a part of this tragedy.

Please be responsible in seeing your female does not get pregnant. It breaks my heart to hear that you have a male and female...too bad. Not sure who told you they need a buddy? That's hogwash!


Myself:

Thank You so Much for the Reply!

Your was actually one of the more helpful ones I have recieved. I was looking to vet to vet to find the more "inexpensive" one to get my rabbit nutered and the most expensive was 320.00!! and the Less expensive was through PetsMarts vet which was going to charge me around $170.00 so if you could image me hearing only 30.00 for getting a rabbit fixed is a big difference and a big reliefe  

I also had joined a rabbit forum called www.rabbitsonline.net which seems to be very helpful and not to mension fun since there are other "rabbit slaves" there to converse with  Were did you get your rabbit if you dont mind me asking? I also picked up some various books and spoke to a couple local breeders and was suggested to get Sebastian a friend which I did to keep him company. I got her from a breeder and she is a couple weeks younger than he is and he really loves her company. I plan on getting both fixed and I am getting another rabbit cage this weekend to sperate them if needed. If you want you can see the video I took of them  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxFMsWlmjZA[/ame]

I also learned alot of what to feed my rabbits and have decided to grow some of my own rabbit greens  Since its cheaper and more logical to do. I also bought some pet grass at petco which they seem to love along with some Timothy Hay.

Thank you so much again for the advice 





Her:


Hi, I have a wonderful bunny I purchased in September. Since he's male, it's HIGHLY recommended that he be neutered at about 6 months. I took mine to the Spay and Neuter Clinic on 7th St/Bell (or there's one on Cactus/28th Drive) - only $30. My vet was charging me $200!!!. They did a great job and bunny is wonderful.

Make SURE you let him get plenty of exercise!! (possibly a large playpen) and handle him DAILY!

Bunnies can die in heat over 85 degrees, so never leave him in the outdoors over 80 degrees.

Also, VERY IMPORTANT that they eat Timothy Hay (can purchase at PetSmart) for their digestion....this is a MUST as they have a very unique digestive system. Many bunnies cannot digest their food properly without hay, and because bunny owners aren't aware of this, unknowingly kill the bunny due to lack of hay in the diet.

Also, I don't care what you hear, they NEED greens, (kale, spinach, lettuce, parsley, carrots, etc) in their diet at well.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy your little guy as much as I have enjoyed mine. Remember, a caged bunny eventually becomes a sad, bored, lonely little guy, so make sure and love him....DAILY.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 6, 2009)

wow she seems like a bother.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes she does! She's the ignorant one!

But she may not realise how she sounds and, having not read your messages well, sincerely worried and upset that so many buns have no homes.

She's probably just trying to help (of course having a go at someone who is a completely responsible owner is not very helpful).

If I were you, if she sends another message, I would probably read it once I'd gotten over my anger but that's just me, I like to know everything


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 7, 2009)

It sounds like her heart is in the right place, but she doesn't know how to read.  Some people are just like that. They only see what they want to see. You being a new bunny mom (cue dramatic music) automatically tips off certain people to think that you're going to breed them, get bored in a few months, etc. because of the stupid people out there who have done that. It's sad, really. We all know that you are going to be an excellent bunny parent, though! 

P.S.: No "good" bunny parent's blog should be without new pictures for this long!  j/k!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow she seems quite rude. 
I would not listen to her. 
You are not going to breed them and obviously she is just not reading in between the lines to pick that up. 

Some of her advice is quite sketchy. Rabbits can too live in comfortably in 80 degree+ weather given the right care.  Ie. frozen bottles, fans, water on the ears every couple hours, etc. 

What I also find rude of her, was too call you the ignorant one, when she wasn't reading properly in the first place and you clearly stated several times you are getting your bunners fixed. 

Has she e-mailed you back yet? 

I have to go finish getting ready for a rabbit show, but I will check up later!  

Emily

"It breaks my heart to hear that you have a male and female...too bad. Not sure who told you they need a buddy? That's hogwash!"


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 7, 2009)

I want to thank you all for being supportive. I thought I was possibly being the "rude" and niave one so its good its not only me who got a little bit taken by this womans comment. 

So far I have not heard anything from her, I plan on going on craigslist today and seeing if she is bashing me there(most people who get angry with another individual from an add on craigslist try to do this and make themselves look better and make the other person look like poo) If she is I'll keep you all updated. I will also plan to report her to CL, that is if she is doing it.

I spoke to my husband about the situation and let him read my emails back and forth to her and he was kinda taken back by the situation. He said I told her more than multiple times and that he couldnt understand how I took it out of context and how she could of missed my intension to fix my rabbits and my no want to have any babies runing around(besides kazumi and sebastian). 

Although my husband did bring up a good point. If this woman rescues rabbits why would she purchase a rabbit. She could of simply adopted one of the rabbits from the humane shelter she works for, who would of saved her the cost of getting her rabbit fixed.

Oh well is all I have to say I'm just going to put it behinde me. I will stick to my books and what I read that sounds logical to me. I am new mom after all and I can make mistakes but it will help me learn in the end. Besides Sebastian and Kazumi have been showing me plenty of love and thats all I need to know that I am doing a good job for them 

P.S. Pictures will come soon ^_^


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Kazumi wrote: *


> P.S. Pictures will come soon ^_^


Woohoo!

Us "bunny people" understand each other. We don't attack people... Unless they try to steal our bunners!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 7, 2009)

First as promised* New Pictures!*

*




*































I will apologise ahead of time for the blurry pictures 

So today I went shopping for both my bunz ^____^ I found a 50lbs bag of food at Pratts(the place I got sebastian) for only $15.00! Unfortunetly when I did go to Pratts I saw a horse troft full of rabbits again only they looked not in the best condition actually some looked like they had been rolling around in their own urine and some were so weak they let other rabbits lay/sit ontop of their heads and when I tried to pick from another rabbit it didnt struggle and it didnt want to sit up instead it went right back to its side. It was sad really and I wanted to take them all home but I was glad that I at least saved one from being in that condition or worse as what those rabbits were really for and thats food for another animal  I just wish they took better care of those rabbits. 

As for other things, I found a huge 50lbs bag of litter at a feed store not to far from me for only $10.00! I also had to pick it up. I also found a hanging food "trap" that I picked up and I plan on using it either for hay or for treats as they both get older  I also went to Petsmart today to find a litter box since I have been talking about training them to use one, I picked up two since tomarrow I am picking up a spare cage for Kazumi and I do plan on seperating them probably tomarrow as well. That way they can have their own space and their own food, litter box, water bottle and wont have to worry about any territory issues. For the litter box(which is like a two level thing one is a little bar area where the rabbits sit to do their buisness and the bottom part hold the litter out of reach for the rabbits. I was told that Feline pine could be used for litter and I'm going to give that a shot, it smells nice and its non-toxic so I hope it works out. 

So I can honestly say that I spoiled my rabbits alot today  Lucky little bunz.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hmmm, looks like you're using Pine Shavings on the bottom, yes? I think there's something about the pine mixing with the rabbit urine that can give off a toxin or something. I will have to look and come back if I find the post on it...be right back.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 8, 2009)

A few quotes:

FlopsnWills


> like using aspen shavings because i know its not harmful to them and its pretty easy to find AND cheap. although, it can be a bit messy.. it sticks to their butts when they jump in their boxes and then jump out and i have to pick up their trail. BUT since i know its 100% safe, i like it. i tried feline pine, which is exactly like what you're using and its supposed to be 100% safe. i dont think either of my boys ate it, but charlie peed on the floor in protest because of the smell and william didnt use his box at all because of the smell. they both told me they were absolutely disgusted by it.. i also LOVE yesterday's news, but its just way too expensive for me,especially because they changed the price from $11 to $13 recently. heres the aspen shavings i get, i dont think you can buy them from oxbow, but rabbitstop.com sells both items


and

angieluv:


> Initially I was really afraid of pine as I have readthat the pine and cedar shavings and chips interact with urine and can cause elevation of liver enzymes in bunnies.


another from angieluv:


> Hi ..If anyone knows better please correctme....From my under standing pine shavings (available everywhere) that are not processed to remove the oil and have a strong aroma are very bad for hamsters and rabbits. With rabbits the urine interacts with the components in the shavings causing fumes that elevate the liver enzymes in the rabbit and also cause respiratory problems. This would occur over time not over night. In a hamster it would even be worse because they are enclosed in those little plastic cages and they are subjected to the fumes 100 fold. I have had hamsters in the distant past before anyone knew this and most of them died from some respiratory problem. I would only use pine shavings if it was for a short period of time. Am I right?


Carolyn's Response:


> Yes, you are right, Angie.  -Carolyn


just something to think about!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 8, 2009)

Huh. Didnt know that I was actually told at Petsmart that Pine Shavings were okay


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have an issue with the pine shavings as a temporary thing, as long as you clean the cage often! I changed Toby's litter pan daily. I never put shavings on the floor of his cage. It was easier to clean. I just recently got him to take to Yesterday's News litter. 

People at pet stores aren't very knowledgeable. They are normally trained by what their manager says, and a lot of the time, managers don't know best. Trust me, I've worked at two pet stores in the past (totaling about 2 years). They only know what they have heard in the past and don't do a lot of research.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 8, 2009)

:bunnyheart Awww your bunnies are sooooo cute!!! Sebastian looks so dreamy in those pics and Kazumi as always is too adorable!!

Lol, I meant to say that in my last post here but got distracted by the craigslist lady problem.

Diego is beautiful, I love his markings! Looks like he puts up with a lot from those bunns!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 9, 2009)

I just want 2 of my favorite board bunnies to stay safe. I do so love that binky maniac!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 9, 2009)

So I called around to find some place that sells some carefresh litter for cheap and the place I found is unfortunetly out until thursday but said they'd put some on hold for me  So I'm cleaning everyones cage Daily..yes everyone has their own cage now. I got the other cages I was talking about and decided that it would be good that everyone had their own space 

Btw Elf Mommy...You mean Your 3 Favorite bunnies ^_~

Meet: Bonnie








Now I went to Pratts today(the place I got sebastian) and I was looking for extra accessories and toys for Kazumi and Sebastain since I planed on seperating them into their own cage. But this ear piercing scream was all I could hear. I looked to see and this worker there was holding this rabbit by the scruff of her neck ONLY! The rabbit obviously didnt like this happening to her and was letting her know. I walked up strait to the worker and snatched the rabbit out of her hand. She gave me this trange look and I just simply asked her what she was thinking she was doing! And informed her that the rabbit could of snaped its neck when it was thrashing around! The employee gave me a look and told me that it really wouldnt mater since she was going to be put aside to be picked up later for snake food!!! Disgusted with the employee and obviously getting angry I shook my head and gave her my debit card. My roomate was there with me and couldnt believe how disrespectful the employee was towards the rabbit and I was just wanting to get out of there and save this little girl. I know that the employee will probably only pick another rabbit and it makes me sad about it but I am just glad I could at least save one life. As soon as I got my debit card back I told her that she had lost a customer and that I will be writting to their corprate on how they treated this little girl!

As you can see Kazumi, Sebastian, andBonnie gets along fine. Unknown seems to of grasped what has happened and has been doing binkies around the house and giving sweet little kisses. So I have three cages and now three bunnies. I called the spay and neuter clinic today and I can set up an apointment for everyone in about 4 months  That way I can get everyone done at once and its only going to be really cost friendly. 



The cages  *Note the litter will be gone once the new litter comes in by this thursday*
















P.S. I'm overdue on a binkie video  So I'll be trying to catch everyone in action ^_^

P.S.S. I dont know what kind of rabbitBonnie is and I'm trying to figure it out any thoughts would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh my GOSH! What an adorable white blaze down her nose!!! I love her big ears, too!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh wow what sad story but happy ending for that little girl. I can't believe that little baby was to be snake food that's a horrible thing to tell someone. Some people just don't know to handle rabbits. The poor being handled by it's neck.

I'm happy that you got her and didn't end of being food. 

Oh yah. Noname is such a cutie. Sorry I'm not very good with names.


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 10, 2009)

So my husband Named: Noname  Her name is now Bonnie


----------



## Boz (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG She's sooo cute! Look at those ears!
I'm so glad you saved her! Poor girl.  Now she'll be loved for the rest of her life! 

I might have to put yours on my bunny nap list. They are just wayy to adorable!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay so I have been doing my research on the net and I think I have come to the conclusion of what type of rabbit Bonnie is and I think she is a Broken Havana Rabbit. She'll get just a little bit bigger than Sebastian and Kazumi by a pound or two so its not that bad. Bonnie has been doing well and loves being out of her cage(so much I have to chase her to put her back in for the night) I'm actually suprised how everyone is getting along and how well Kazumi and Sebastian welcomed her in...especially Kazumi since she get protective of everyone but I think seperating everyone into their own cage helped with that. 

Anyways. Thanks everyone for the compliments  I really appreciate them ^_^ I'll keep everyone posted on Bonnie, Kazumi and Sebastian.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 10, 2009)

That is exactly why Will won't let me go to pet stores that have animals in them! I am only allowed in the ones that have no animals, whatsoever.  

She's adorable!  She has the same markings that my Toby had when he was little. His faded (got smaller) when he got older, but he still has them.


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 10, 2009)

So today I havent been feeling the greatest perhaps its due to lack of sleep but I have been able to get a couple cute pictures of my bunz today  I also got a few video's ^_^



Start with the pictures, sorry if some are really blurry..today they just didnt want to hold still. XD



Sebastian






I love this picture of Sebastian






Kazumi






This one was like trying to take a family portrait and the kids wouldnt sit still long enough! 






The first shot of Bonnie Holding still but Kazumi couldnt wait for just a second to move






Bonnie Nose 








I need to wait on the video's but they'll be worth it  I have one that has been completely uploaded your welcome to watch 

Kazumi, Sebastian, and Bonnie playing around getting used to eveyones cage  This is Bonnies first time out playing.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/T0X73EDAFSs&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG :faint: I loved the video.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 11, 2009)

cute cute cuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Numbat (Mar 11, 2009)

Aww I'm so glad you rescued her! I can't believe she was going to be snake food! 

Your buns are gorgeous!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

They all look so happy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Make sure you take lots of Easter photos this year! Your babies will never be that size again!  It's sad, but they are still adorable full-sized. There's just something about baby bunnies squished into a basket that makes the holiday a bit more adorable. (I don't condone people getting "Easter bunnies", but you got yours ahead of time, so you're OK ). That video is precious! 

I would put something up on top of the cages if Kazumi likes going up there. She could get her foot stuck. I mention that because when my Toby was little, he did the same thing. I came home to find him hanging from the top of his cage by his back foot! No injuries though, just five years off of my life from shock! 

Your babies are just too cute! There should be a law against that much cuteness in one household!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 11, 2009)

Now if only I can find a basket lol. Dont worry I've already heard a lot of people about the Easter thing and I can assure you that all three of my bunz were not purchased for easter  They were purchased to have a better life ^_^ As for the top of the cage I think I can find something to place ontop of the cage. However seeing as I have diego(da feline) he'll be more than glad to shove one of them off the top of the cage just to lay there himself...he's famous for doing so lol. But I'm sure I'll figure out something.

Thanks everyone its very hard not to give into the cutness..even my husband has problems doing so lol.

Take a look how well Kazumi and Sebastian had welcomed Bonnie 


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/FEUov74Bm8s&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]




More video's to come soon 



Muhahaha! Another Binky Video of Bonnie 


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/BEr342-X-fE&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]




Still waitting on other video's to upload...Youtube takes forever to upload.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe! It looks like Bonnie likes your coffee table!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 11, 2009)

eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk Baby bunny binkies. Looks like she's happy to be home.


----------



## Boz (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL omg they are just wayy to adorable!
Was Bonnie chasing your cat in that first video of her? LOL!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone for you comments.

To answer one question, yes the babies do chase my kitty around the house and he loves the attention.

Unfortunetly today I got to whitness my first rabbit fight. Kazumi has gotten very protective or "Teritorial" over me and Diego(my cat) and has also seems to want to bully everyone. Today Bonnie came up to me and got some pets and Kazumi came up to her and nudged her away from me  Then when Bonnie went to go investigate Diego Kazumi just let loose and attacked Bonnie! Fur flying everything! I quickly reacted by picking up Bonnie and pressing down on Kazumi's head lightly to the ground and told her "No" I let go of Kazumi and went to put Bonnie back in her cage(Bonnie obviously kinda shocked about the ordeal) but unfortunetly Kazumi was then going after Sebastian!I picked up Kazumi and told her no again and put her back into her cage!All my bunz have their own cages and everything and they have been cool with one another until this afternoon. I just didnt get it! And then my husband came home and was going to let out the babies to run again and well Kazumi flew out of her cage and ran into Bonnies(we open all three doors and let them go as they please as long as we are around to supervise them) and went after her again! My husband taped Kazumi on the nose and told her No again and put her back in her cage. I dont know what to do! Kazumi is such a sweet little girl and Bonnie and Sebastian have not done anything out of the ordinary so I dont understand why the change in behavior. Any suggestions would be great! So far what I am going to do is let Bonnie and Sebastian out at the same time(seeing as they get along with no complaints) and Kazumi can come out by herself, possibly with sebastian if she doesnt try to create any more fights. Kazumi is the youngest so I was pretty shocked with all of this and any suggestions would help greatly! My husband said we might have to find Bonnie a new home because Kazumi has only started this behavior once she entered our family. I of course wont allow this but at the same time I dont want them to hurt eachother 

On a brighter note however:

More Video's

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/J1Me8ch878k&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]



and

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/pAbGJrNHy_I&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

*Please note that Bonnie did not get into the Kitty litter*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

How cute! I bet that once they are all fixed, you will have an adorable trio again! Just keep the bunneh-faith! :biggrin2:

I have to ask, were you watching PokÃ©mon? It sounded like the movie with Mewtwo... 

h34r2 Shutup, I'm a 90's child! ... and also a nerd! hehe


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 12, 2009)

-blushes- Yeah I was. I'm a nerd...so is my husband lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How cute! I bet that once they are all fixed, you will have an adorable trio again! Just keep the bunneh-faith! :biggrin2:


:yeahthat:


*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I have to ask, were you watching PokÃ©mon? It sounded like the movie with Mewtwo...
> h34r2 Shutup, I'm a 90's child! ... and also a nerd! hehe


I don't condemn you for knowing it was pokemon. I've watched it in the past. But the fact that you knew which movie it was is a crime.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have to ask, were you watching PokÃ©mon? It sounded like the movie with Mewtwo...
> ...


Hey! I had that movie! That was the only PokÃ©mon movie I had, too!  Plus, you can hear Ash say something about Mewtwo. It is also hard to ignore the "Mew, Mew, MEWWW!" of Mew "talking".  Hehe!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 12, 2009)

The pokemon movie was the one with Latios and Latias XD



Onto other things now...Guess what???



EASTER PHOTO'S! 

*Note rabbits did not eat the fake grass* *No bunz were harmed...some humiliated..but thats what moms are for *


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Eee! How cute! I love the bow idea! I bet they hated it, though! :shock: That's one of the fun things about baby bunnies, you throw them into a photo shoot, and they are kind of "shocked" for a moment and you can get the picture! That is just so cute! Sebastian peeking out of the basket in the first picture it just too cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 12, 2009)

This one is my favorite:






She just looks so put out! hehe


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think Kazumi might be part lionhead, there all so cute, My male lionhead is called Sebastian HEHE.


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol thanks for the comments guys  Yes they all hated it lol. I dont know if Kazumi would be part Lionhead, her father looked alot like her and her mother was a holland lop its probably cause the bow has all her fur pushed forward. 

But so my husband thinks I've gone rabbit crazy. He went through my scetch pad and saw all these bunny pictures XD he's telling me I should start doing more than rabbits but hey they are cute  So I figured since I posted a couple in the Portrait section I should probably post them in my blog. 

I'm not the greatest but I do try ^_^























I'll post more when I get a new scetch pad


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 15, 2009)

So a little bit of an update.

Bonnie seems to be getting less timid around me. She still runs away from my roomate and my husband but has gained a liking for me and has become very loving  which is great to hear 

Kazumi has been doing great! I still need to watch her around Bonnie but it seems the little "fights" between them have died down quite a bit. 

Sebastian is also doing great  only he is becoming a tad bit territorial with everyone and has been letting everyone know with a couple nips here or there. I already have him scheduled to get fixed  So that should stop here quickly. Sebastian had decided to go after diego(cat) and no one was hurt besides deigo's pride. So although sebastian is the lover of the trio he has become a little bit nippy, which we have been trying to change with giving him one on one attention and letting them out more  

As for other news my husband and I are debating on taking on a foster rabbit. Since I already have a spare cage and TONS of food and Litter and lots of attention to give we are talking about becoming foster parents. So any suggestions or personal experiances would be great


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 17, 2009)

So I'm thinking of ways of how to write this new Entry to my blog..



The Good:

So today I decided I was going to do it! I was gonna be a foster mom! See if it worked out you know? Well today I set up one of my spare cages talked to the woman who said she had a rabbit(s) that needed a foster home and so I went to go pick up the new bunz. Unfortunetly the conditions I saw were not the greatest and already I have posted something in theinfirmary about runny noses  But anyways I picked up a mini rexwho had no name from this woman who claimed she was doing rescue work(I dont knowif she does or doesnt but I can honestly say I'm glad at least one is saved) I have been calling the little girl Kahlua due to her nice rich brown color  She is settling in nicely and isright now away from my other bunnies untilher nose clears up some. 

Kahlua is so sweet however! She likes to be craddled like a baby and will fall asleep on her back in my arms its really REALLY cute. My husband likes Kahlua as well and feels that we did the right thing by trying to foster(however my husband saidthat if Kahlua keeps being as sweet as she isshe'll end upbeing a new member of the family)

I do have some pictures of Kahlua


















She looks healthy to me I just wish I knew why sheis sneezing and has arunny nose(clear no colored discharge)



The Bad:

Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie....Unfortunetly Bonnie has been getting herself into some big trouble lately. Bonnie has been picking fights with everyone including my cat diego. Well unfortunetly Bonnie must of had this wild hair up her butt and decided to bite my cat Diego who was laying on the floor like he usually does right on hislip! So badly that diego was bleedingall over the place and I had to take him to the vet to get himself cleaned up. My cat is fine however Bonnie is in some hot water, and it only got worse today.

The Ugly:

My husband let the babies out when he got home like he usualy does making sure to watch bonnie with Kazumi, to step inencase any fights were to break out that he would be the one to stop it...Well one happened and my husband couldnt get to them fast enough but when he heard Kazumi scream in pain he picked herup and brought her close to him only to have blood comming from Kazumi's right shoulder where bonnie had bit her horribly. My husband said that was enough, he couldnt see his little girl being hurt like that and I have to agree I am suprised with how Bonnie has been acting I mean first my cat then poorKazumi! So my husband wants me to find Bonnie a home where Bonnie will be the only pet in the home..or at least the only rabbit in the home. Perhaps that will make it easier for Bonnie. I am crushed but at the same time I'm kinda dissapointed and relieved to know no more blood shed will happen. As for Kazumi, Kazumi is doing okay...scared...but okay. 

Its sad whats happened but there's really nothingwe can do. Bonnie needs to be alone unfortunetly, and my husband has put his foot down on the matter, he doesnt want to risk another pet getting hurt, and to be honest...niether do I. So I'm going to be trying my hardest to find Bonnie a good home so please keep Bonnie in your thoughts.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Aww, poor critters! It isn't possible to having Bonnie in another area of the home? Like a bedroom or anything? I'm sorry that you have to rehome her.  

On a lighter note, that rexy girl is adorable! Make sure you "snort" her fur for all of the rex fans here!  I fostered a mini-rex and they have the weirdest personalities... They are just really weird! Cute, but weird.


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 19, 2009)

*So Alot of new Updates!:*

*Bonnie: We found a home for bonnie and everything but I couldnt let her go. I was all sad about it and my husband wants us to try and give it another shot perhaps Bonnie was having issues trying to adapt.I'm very glad about this.*

*Kahlua: If some of you have read the infirmary you'll see I posted a thred about my new Foster Kahlua. Kahlua seems to be doing a lot better today and seems to be feeling great as she showed off some binkies to me and my husband this morning. Also my husband has told me that he wants to keep Kahlua and so she will no longer be a foster  She found a home ^_^ also she's my chubbiest bunny at 3.01lbs *

*Sebastian: Sebastian is doing great and is such a little love bug. Always excited when he sees me or my husband coming down the stairs to say good morning to our buns and making sure we both get our morning kisses *

*Kazumi: Kazumi is also doing well and seems to be growing like a little weed. I will try to get some pictures up here soon.*

*As for other news; I'm not only a mother for my baby bunz I also am going to be a mother of my own little one  Just found out today that I am pregnant and My husband and I are thrilled! *



*So HAPPY SPRING! XD*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 19, 2009)

[align=center]








[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 19, 2009)

What good news! Congrats! :biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! Good news all around! 

_*Congratulations!*_


----------



## Numbat (Apr 6, 2009)

:bump for updates!

How are the bunns getting along? Pics? 

Btw You should enter those Easter pics in the competition!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah! How are your little fluffy babies doing?


----------



## Kazumi (Apr 7, 2009)

Howdy Folks!

As for why I havent been on that much is because my pregnancy has started kinda off on the wrong foot. I have been in and out of hospitols and when I am home I'm kinda using the time to really sleep so I'm sorry I havent been on. I'm doing "ok" right now I will have to continue updating on that later. At first we thought I had a tubial pregnancy and well yeah...if you could imagine that was a lot of fun and then they thought there was no fetus and then a yolk sac appeared and I've been poked prodded and all and all tired after the entire ordeal. I have another ultrasound Wednesday so send posistive thoughts this way  I could use them after all the times these doctors have scared the poo out of me. 

As for my Bunz 

Sebastian: My sweet sweet boy has been noticing I havent been doing well and either my roomate or my husband will find me laying on my couch or on my bed and will bring me my baby and he just snuggles with me and kisses my fingers and lays there letting me stroke his ears. He's getting chubby not so much big but he's still my little love bug. Unfortunetly however due to the medical bills I cant afford to get him fixed right away so he is far and seperate from my girls but thats okay cause he still has his mama to love him. Although my husband said he's begining to smell more than usual so I think he's hitting puberty so we are making sure to only let him out by himself and he's happy as a little clam because he gets tons of one-on-one attention this way.

Kahlua: NO MORE SNIFFLES! YAY! Kahlua is sniffle free and binkie filled, she loves to have her ears stroked and her head rubed. Kahlua also loves chasing my roomate around (as you can tell my husband and my roomate have been making up for the attention I cant necessarily give them at this time). Also found out that Kahlua's favorite treat is a Bannana since she lept into my roomates lap while she was on the ground eating one and started to help herself. Kahlua has really bonded with my roomate which is good to see and she is fitting in very well here.

Bonnie and Kazumi: Bonnie has bonded with Kazumi! Shocking I know! Bonnie and Kazumi share a cage now and are best friends it seems. Kazumi loves to sleep with her hinde feet on Bonnie's head and Bonnie doesnt seem to mind it at all! Bonnie however has become more of a loner bun. She doesnt really care for attention she rather just binkie around without being pet and rather go into her cage after she's had enough(which kinda makes it difficult since she's really quick at times). Bonnie has stayed about the same size not much difference in her besides her sudden want to get along with Kazumi. Kazumi is grown quite a bit. From the little black and white fluff ball that fit in my hand to a softball size fluff ball that takes two hands to hold now which may not seem that big to you but its huge difference to me. Kazumi has bonded the most with my husband. She gets all excited when he comes home and demands his attention when she is out and he is home either by nipping his fingers or jumping into his lap.

Everyone is Healthy and Happy and doing well. They still get a lot of attention so no worries there. As for me well I'm sorry I havent been on I've just been having some complications but hopefully I will get through this quickly. Thanks everyone and I'll try to be on when I can.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow that is a big step for kazumi and bonnie, You really need to put up some more pictures. I also am sorry to hear about your personal problems.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the pregnancy poking and prodding. That is probably the last thing that you want! I've head you feel icky in the first part anyway, then add that onto your plate! That stinks! I wish you and your Hubby the best of luck on Wednesday! :thumbup:clover:

Are you going to enter those pictures of your bunnies in the Easter Photo Contest? Entries are accepted until April 10th, and those pictures of your bunnies in baskets are too cute NOT to enter! I am fairly sure that they would do well! 

I am glad to hear that little Sebastian is still being a cuddle-bug! Sorry that he is stinky, though. How old is he now? Could the smell be his scent glands kicking up a notch? You have to clean them when he is older, so it would hurt to have Hubby check.  The smell makes me gag and I'm not pregnant (with the super-sensitive nose), so maybe it's a job best left for the men! Just look to the left/right of his bum and see if the glands are full of a black/brown, tarry substance. It can be removed with warm water on a Q-tip. I have also had to use tweezers to gently remove the gunk. It smells awful while cleaning it, but once cleaned, they're back to their usual, non-stinky selves! 

I can't believe that Kazumi and Bonnie bonded! Those are some pictures that we will NEED to see (once you're feeling well enough to venture away from your couch-haven).  I am glad that they are still binky machines! 

Also glad to hear that Kahlua is sniffle-free! You will have to snort her lovable little mini-rex tummy for me! (Rex fur is perfect to stick your face/nose on and snorgle)!

Are you having any "marking" problems with any of them? I just have two rabbits and they like to "go" near each other and make messes. :grumpy: 

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Kazumi (Apr 7, 2009)

Here are some more pictures:

































































































Sebastian wasnt out near as long due to me getting tired today but he got a Bannana so I think that made up for it 

































As for the easter pictures I'm not sure if I was going to enter them or not. Most likely.

I'll ask my husband to check Sebastians Scent gland tonight when he gets home. I had sebastian out for a bit today and he wasnt near as bad as he was the other day so he might of cleared up the smell himself  

I havent had much marking issues at all to be honest everyone gets along fine and no one has marked anyone so I guess I can call myself lucky there ^_^

Anyways I'm getting tired these guys really wore me out today ^_^ so I hope you all enjoy the new pictures!


----------



## Boz (Apr 7, 2009)

OMG Cutenessss <333
I am going to steal Kazumi while your not looking!


----------



## Boz (Apr 7, 2009)

Oops! Double post. If a mod or anyone sees this just delete it!


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL Kamuzi doesn't know what she is doing with them ears.


----------



## Numbat (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update! 

I'm glad the bunnies are well. They are all as cute as ever! Hope everything went well on Wednesday.


----------

